# Pix of Spooks and Spider :)



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Spooks and Spider are growing up sooo fast! I already have takers for them for when they're ready to go to their new homes. I pull them for hand feeding next week. I'm worried about hand feeding them because I don't want them to get sick like Fuzz Ball got sick, but I've had a lot of experience with baby cockatiels. I just have to gain my confidence back  

And the designated baby pictures:

IMG_2879 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

IMG_2885 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

IMG_2886 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

There's three!? Cuteness overload! I wonder if they'll end up looking like mum or dad?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Vickitiel said:


> There's three!? Cuteness overload! I wonder if they'll end up looking like mum or dad?


I originally had four, but it seems the fourth died and mom and dad have beaten its corpse into the substrate so thoroughly that I can't find it. Sigh. With that said....

It's looking like the two oldest ones will look like dad and the youngest will be a WF Lutino. I am sooo excited to see red eyes and the WF fuzz on baby number three!

Here's Spooks and Spider, the oldest two in front of the youngest:

IMG_2889 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

And here's Ichabod, the (Hoping!) WF Lutino 

IMG_2890 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable!! Based off the parents mutation, Ichabad is actually a girl. Mom isn't a lutino right? She's the wf cinnamon pearl? If that's the case, Ichabad is an Abbie (for those that watch Sleepy Hollow)!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Adorable!! Based off the parents mutation, Ichabad is actually a girl. Mom isn't a lutino right? She's the wf cinnamon pearl? If that's the case, Ichabad is an Abbie (for those that watch Sleepy Hollow)!


Wicked cool  A hen! **dances a happy dance** Thank you!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

vampiric_conure said:


> Wicked cool  A hen! **dances a happy dance** Thank you!


Yes if your hen is not a 'ino then all ino babies in the clutch will be hens.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

I thoght number three might have been a ghost being halloween hehe


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

Lol aww at your second picture. The happy mother is sitting there making a face like "I made these =3"


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Schubird said:


> The happy mother is sitting there making a face like "I made these =3"


:lol:

Cute clutch


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

They are soooo precious!!! Momma is beautiful too


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! **Blushes**

The adopter of Spooks came to see the babies today. He wants Spook's new name to be Bagwis (Pronounced Bahg - wees). He is SUPER excited about this new bird. I hope I can do his expectations justice, LOL!

I'll post more pictures once I get the babies out for their nighttime inspection/cuddling


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)




----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

The 'kids' are growing up! I didn't have the birds out Saturday because I was waaaayyyy too drowsy, but had them out Sunday. While mom and dad were out play, I took the babies out of the nest box for some pix. 

Here's the three babies in the kitchen: 

IMG_2903 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

And in the nest box with dad:

IMG_2911 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

And here are mom and dad, just cuz  :

IMG_2910 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

I pull Bagwis for hand feeding on Monday (well, later on today, lol). The other two don't get pulled until Wednesday or Thursday. I have to double check my calendar for exact dates. I'm anxious about feeding, knowing what happened to Fuzz Ball could happen again. Here's to hoping that everything goes okay


----------

